# Update on helicopter crash



## Ravage (Oct 24, 2009)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2009/October/091024-01.html

Blackhawk helicopter that crashed off the coast of Virginia on Thursday evening, Oct. 22, while conducting overwater training.

The deceased and three of the injured were assigned to the 160th Special Operations Aviation Regiment (Airborne) at Hunter Army Airfield, Ga.  The other five injured service members are assigned to an East Coast based Naval Special Warfare Unit.

The name of the deceased Soldier will not be released until 24 hours after next of kin notification is complete in accordance with current Department of Defense policy.

The accident occurred in the early evening off the coast of Virginia.  An investigation into the cause of the crash is underway.

Direct all queries to the 160th Public  Affairs Office at (270) 798-6298 or for additional information on the 160th Special Operations Aviation Regiment (Airborne) and the U.S. Army Special Operations Command, visit the USASOC News Service at http://news.soc.mil.


----------



## Crusader74 (Oct 24, 2009)

Damn..Blue skies..


----------



## Ravage (Oct 24, 2009)

HAA is 3rd Battalion - the "War Dogs". 
Train like you fight, fight like you train....

RIP.


----------



## shadoload (Oct 24, 2009)

RIP, Brother


----------



## BLACKMags (Oct 24, 2009)

RIP Brother NSDQ !


----------



## car (Oct 24, 2009)

RIP 

NSDQ


----------



## Muppet (Oct 24, 2009)

R.I.P.

F.M.


----------



## DanM (Oct 24, 2009)

R.I.P.


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 24, 2009)

NSDQ - Warriors RIP!!!

Prayers Out!


----------



## LongTabSigO (Oct 24, 2009)

Requiescat in Pace...

Prayers for all concerned...


----------



## Ravage (Oct 25, 2009)

*SSG. James R. Stright, 3/160th SOAR(A)*

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2009/October/091025-01.html

FORT BRAGG, N.C.(USASOC News Service, Oct. 25, 2009) – An Army Special Operations Aviation Soldier died in a helicopter crash that occurred Oct. 22, 2009, off the coast of Virginia, while conducting overwater training.  

Staff Sgt. James R. Stright, 29, a native of Libby, Mont., served in the Regiment for more than five years.  He is survived by his mother, Kathy Stright, and his father, Robert N. Stright, both of Libby, Mont.

Stright was assigned to Charlie Company, 3rd Battalion, 160th Special Operations Aviation Regiment (Airborne) headquartered at Hunter Army Airfield, Ga., when his MH-60 Blackhawk helicopter crashed on board the USNS ARCTIC (T-AOE 8).


----------



## Ravage (Oct 25, 2009)

https://shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?p=334869#post334869


----------



## Muppet (Oct 25, 2009)

R.I.P.

F.M.


----------



## Crusader74 (Oct 25, 2009)

Rest in Peace SSgt.


----------



## AWP (Oct 25, 2009)

Blue Skies.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Oct 25, 2009)

RIP warrior...


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 25, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## tova (Oct 25, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 25, 2009)

Fair winds and following seas, SSG.


----------



## Scotth (Oct 25, 2009)

RIP Nightstalker


----------



## Centermass (Oct 25, 2009)

Rest Easy SSG Stright. 

NSDQ


----------



## 275ANGER! (Oct 25, 2009)

Rest in Peace Night Stalker

NSDQ


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Oct 25, 2009)

Welcome to the Halls of Valhalla, Warrior. Rest Well.  Prayers for strength and comfort to his family, friends and comrades in arms.


----------



## Mayfield2 (Oct 25, 2009)

RIP...Memorial Service Thurs..NSDQ


----------



## FNULNU (Oct 25, 2009)

Rest in peace brother   NSDQ.


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 25, 2009)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Oct 25, 2009)

RIP Warrior


----------



## dknob (Oct 25, 2009)

RIP Warrior..

Ravage, this is the single casualty from the article you posted a few days ago regarding the Army/NAVSOF training, correct?


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 25, 2009)

RIP.  
Condolences to his parents.


----------



## HOLLiS (Oct 25, 2009)

Rest In Peace..............  Blue Skies


----------



## Viper1 (Oct 26, 2009)

Rest in peace


----------



## S_O_A_R (Oct 26, 2009)

Damn, RIP fellow NightStalker. I'll serve in 3rd in your memory. :-(


----------



## 7point62 (Oct 26, 2009)

RIP. Salute.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Oct 26, 2009)

RIP Warriors.


----------



## Doc P (Oct 26, 2009)

Rest in peace Night Stalker

NSDQ!


----------



## FNULNU (Oct 26, 2009)

Rest in peace brothers


----------



## Teufel (Oct 26, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Oct 28, 2009)

Rest Easy...

NSDQ!!


----------



## parallel (Oct 29, 2009)

Damn! How did I miss this? I have my head so far up my ass these days I don't know if I'm coming or going.

The USNS (formerly USS) Arctic was my last command. I'm a plankowner and I have to say... that ship has had issues since day one.

RIP to the fallen.

http://www.wtkr.com/news/military/wtkr-helo-crash,0,7260850.story <--- video link


----------

